# Creative Zen Vision: The portable Tivo



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

I recieved a Creative Zen Vision for Christmas and using a combination of eTivo ( http://prish.com/eTivo ) and WIndows Media Player 10 I automatically sync the contnents of my Tivo onto it whenevert I plug my Zen into my comp. This is a great set up and I'm very pleased with the Zen Vision. FOr those who have been considering the Video IPOD, I strongly recommend looking into the Vision. It's not as good of a music player (feature wise) but it far outshines the IPOD in the video department. If anyone is interested in the details of how I set up the auto-sync just ask.


----------



## Michaeljg40 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi,
I just got the Zen Vision myself, and really like it....I however can't get the tivo files to play back on the vision. I can transfer the files to my pc, and play them back no problem in wmp 10, but when I sync them to the vision, I just get green blurry video. The audio seems ok. Any ideas on how I can fix this?

Mike


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

did you run the files thru directshow dump 1st?


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

hmm... when WMP10 is syncing them to your Vision are the files getting converted first? Try using the eTivo program I linked to. It will automatically pull your favorite shows off of your tivo and can then convert them to wmv files that will play on your Vision without any further conversion.


----------



## Michaeljg40 (Jan 18, 2006)

I loaded a newer DVD Player program thinking my decoder was a problem. I now have power DVD loaded. With that said, I reimported my test file, it did convert in wmp, and this time, it did play back in the zen vision. However, the video playback is real choppy, and the audio is out of sync. Real poor quality. I'm gonna try the etivo program you suggested next.

MG


----------



## Michaeljg40 (Jan 18, 2006)

just an update...Maybe I'm missing something, but I've had trouble getting the etivo server to work. First I got an error message that it could not sign on to my account in windows. So I added a password as suggested in the help files. Then It said it could not log onto the account. So I tried creating a new user account. From here I got an error message saying the tivo desktop is not installed on that account. When I open that account, I can see the tivo desktop. Seems a little funky? I guess I'll try direct show dump next? I really thought this would be much easier, when Creative said they supported tivo files...I guess Creative doesn't really do that.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Ask for help within the eTivo forums.. I'm not exactly an expert with the software, but there are people there who are. It's worth getting it to work. It's a wonderful program. BTW, once you get eTivo working, refer to this thread to set your WME profiles correctly:

http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/board/message?board.id=pmc&message.id=4923


----------

